# 550 5.1.1 <admin@example.com>: Recipient address rejected

## Britt81

I'm trying to setup 2 mail-servers inside my Local Area Network, sender.com(ubuntu/LAPTOP) and example.com (dsm/NAS). Both are linux systems and both use postfix, the following goes wrong when sending a message from user@sender.com to admin@example.com

==============================

The Telnet command

==============================

telnet localhost 25

220 sender.com ESMTP Postfix (Ubuntu)

EHLO example.com

250-example.com

250-PIPELINING

250-SIZE 10240000

250-VRFY

250-ETRN

250-STARTTLS

250-ENHANCEDSTATUSCODES

250-8BITMIME

250 DSN

mail from: user@sender.com

250 2.1.0 OK

rcpt to: admin@example.com

550 5.1.1 <admin@example.com>: Recipient address rejected: example.com

==============================

DNS Records

==============================

Master zone: example.com

example.com		MX 1 smtp.example.com

smtp.example.com	A 192.168.1.2

example.com		A 192.168.1.2

m.example.com		A 192.168.1.2

example.com		NS www.example.com

www.example.com		A 192.168.1.2

Master zone: sender.com

smtp.sender.com		A 192.168.1.123

sender.com		MX 1 smtp.sender.com

sender.com		A 192.168.1.123

www.sender.com		A 192.168.1.123

sender.com		NS www.sender.com

==============================

Result of postconf -n on example.com

==============================

alias_database = hash:/var/packages/MailServer/target/etc/aliases

alias_maps = hash:/var/packages/MailServer/target/etc/aliases

broken_sasl_auth_clients = yes

command_directory = /var/packages/MailServer/target/sbin

config_directory = /var/packages/MailServer/target/etc

cyrus_sasl_config_path = /var/packages/MailServer/target/etc

daemon_directory = /var/packages/MailServer/target/libexec

data_directory = /var/lib/postfix

disable_vrfy_command = yes

home_mailbox = .Maildir/

inet_protocols = ipv4, ipv6

mail_owner = postfix

mailbox_command = /var/packages/MailServer/target/libexec/dovecot/dovecot-lda -f "$SENDER" -a "$RECIPIENT"

mailbox_size_limit = 0

mailq_path = /var/packages/MailServer/target/bin/mailq

message_size_limit = 10485760

mydestination = $myhostname, localhost.$mydomain, localhost

myhostname = example.com

newaliases_path = /var/packages/MailServer/target/bin/newaliases

queue_directory = /var/spool/postfix

recipient_bcc_maps = hash:/var/packages/MailServer/target/etc/bcc/recipient_bcc

sender_bcc_maps = hash:/var/packages/MailServer/target/etc/bcc/sender_bcc

sendmail_path = /var/packages/MailServer/target/sbin/sendmail

setgid_group = maildrop

smtpd_client_restrictions = check_client_access hash:/var/packages/MailServer/target/etc/access/client_access, permit_mynetworks, permit_sasl_authenticated, reject_unauth_destination

smtpd_recipient_restrictions = check_client_access hash:/var/packages/MailServer/target/etc/access/client_access, check_sender_access hash:/var/packages/MailServer/target/etc/access/sender_access, check_recipient_access hash:/var/packages/MailServer/target/etc/access/recipient_access, permit_mynetworks, permit_sasl_authenticated, reject_unauth_destination

smtpd_sasl_auth_enable = no

smtpd_sasl_authenticated_header = yes

smtpd_sender_restrictions = reject_unknown_sender_domain

smtpd_tls_cert_file = /usr/syno/etc/ssl/ssl.crt/server.crt

smtpd_tls_key_file = /usr/syno/etc/ssl/ssl.key/server.key

smtpd_tls_security_level = may

unknown_local_recipient_reject_code = 550

----------

## DawgG

the software behaves standards-compliant because the domain example.com is supposed to behave exactly like this.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Example.com http://www.iana.org/domains/reserved

for testing-purposes you'll have to use sth. else.

GOOD LUCK!

----------

## hydrapolic

Please show the content of:

/var/packages/MailServer/target/etc/access/client_access

/var/packages/MailServer/target/etc/access/sender_access

/var/packages/MailServer/target/etc/access/recipient_access

But anyways, why posting in Gentoo when using Ubuntu?  :Smile: 

----------

